# In Praise Of The Seiko 66 - 8050



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

In praise of the Seiko 66 - 8050

Not long ago I was fortunate enough to find a Seiko 66 - 8050 from September 1968 still with it's original beads of rice bracelet. By no means an uber-expensive watch I think that this is an under looked design classic which can still be picked up very reasonably today, especially when you see the prices that some vintage Seiko's are going for these days.

The watch measures 36mm in diameter with 18mm lug width and is equipped with a very reliable manual wind movement. Mine is fitted with a silver dial although I believe that they had a black dial version also.

What drew me to the watch was it's classic and stylish design and at some point I shall put this in for a service and clean up. Are there any other owners on here that could share some photo's and experience of this model?

Here are some photo's.


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Not an owner I'm afraid, but you've just inspired me to add this to "the list" of future buys.

Stunning.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I am not an owner, but I could/would be, great watch & understated, I like it 

Cheers Martin


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Carl

They're great li'l watches, I have two and a few 6602 as well..










6602



















another 6602..










I haven't got pics of the others :wallbash:

John :yahoo:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. John I really like the look of those 6602's as well very nice and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I was doing some research on a recent purchase, and found this thread. As it happens the one I own is a black one, so I thought I would add some pics









I know it is an old thread, but it keeps the information all in one place! I have to agree it is a nice watch, very Omega Constellation feel to it


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks great and you've got the original bracelet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have this one which I really like...

*Seiko 6602-7040-P, 17 Jewels, made in October 1967*


----------

